# t-jet slim-line chassis question



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

My question is this chassis available or is it a hard one to fine? To be sure I am calling this the correct name I'm talking about the chassis for the 32 ford pickup that aurora made. I am looking at 2 to 3 different cars from that era of hot rods that the chassis would work great within t-jet. I would think that with all the 32 ford pickups I have sold there has to be chassis somewhere or just alot of junk pickups around. Help me with this please before I procede further.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Not too expensive*

They are called slimline and you can find them on ebay. They are more costly ($15-$20) than a regular chassis and a bit harder to find. Sometime you can find them in a Junk Yard or parts lot. Jag Hobbies sells slimline chassis parts. They only work with 3 bodies - '32 Pickup, Repco Brabham and McLaren BRM. They are a bit underpowered.

Here is one selling now http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-THUNDERJET-Slimline-Chassis-mint-tjet_W0QQitemZ110494957219QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item19ba033ea3#ht_500wt_1182

Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

JAG sells them for $16.00 -- http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/aurora_cars_cart.htm


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have bought them from both Bob and Tom, see I know this guys makes 32 pickups I keep buying..lol..


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

coach61 said:


> I have bought them from both Bob and Tom, see I know this guys makes 32 pickups I keep buying..lol..


Thanks, I hoping to make a new hot rod coupe like I mention a few months ago. Most bodies I find are real narrow in width and this chassis would work great . T-jet guys would love, I hope . I looked at trying to widen the body but then it looked like a tank . So ,I try this and see where we go. The 32 ford pickups have been a big hit .since I started making them I just sold # 123 so as soon as I clean up the last three orders I have for them I and going to refresh the molds because the old ones are getting tired . I know I have been promising new stuff for a while now ,but murphy's law steps in and something always gets in the way ,but the good news is Monday I start on new molds for new stuff so if you have been patiently waiting for something coming out they will be first molds made . Here's a taste of what will be made 

1) t-jet tow truck 
2) wes's rat rods project . If you want these they are his to sell
3) dodge magnum stocker
4) new t-jet porsche 911 , like the rsr ,but with no tail 
5) BMW V-12 
6) t-jet green hornet
7) chevy van with glass tyco & afx
8) afx 917
9) tomy peugeot 905
10) tyco porsche 917 ( lowered )
11) tyco love bus
12 afx mercury stocker
13) afx ferrari daytona
14) afx Javilin
15)AFX Ferrari 312 PB
16) bre datsun 240z
17) tyco super gremlin
18) tyco super pinto
19) thur 25) other t-jet originals 
26) thur 29) life like stockers
and a number of Tyco or Afx stocker done and the tranformed to fit the other if you understand what I mean

Now , I am starting Monday or this weekend ,but that does not mean I will have them for sale on tuesday . I will let you know as I get them done when they are ready for sale. I will get these done asap. For those that have lent me bodies I can't say enough how much I appreciate that and will do my best to get things done asap.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

any plans for some Mega G bodies?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

videojimmy said:


> any plans for some Mega G bodies?


VJ , I know there's a need for mega g bodies ,not sure how big the market is though . I have about 35 bodies I'm molding starting next week . I may have time to dabble with a few ideas for mega g . We'll see . Also on the list above I forgot to add the 55 chevy rough rider . Need to make it over and make some suggested changes . I have also been contacted by another modeler about some other t-jet and other scale rough riders he's made that he's willing to give me to reproduce. I'm hoping to have a whole section on the site for dirt / rough rider type cars . I'm sure there's a better name for that class.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> . . . I'm hoping to have a whole section on the site for dirt / rough rider type cars . I'm sure there's a better name for that class.


I think vintage modifieds would be accurate.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And I'll be getting a tjet Dumptruck in the mail for ya Bruce.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*T-jet Trucks*



sethndaddy said:


> And I'll be getting a tjet Dumptruck in the mail for ya Bruce.



Ed, thanks, this is going to pair nicely with the Tow Truck you lent me which will be coming out within the next couple weeks . Now all I need is a good Stack Body truck to complete the set . Thanks again


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What about the Tyco fire truck? (Extra resin in the top please)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What about the Tyco fire truck? (Extra resin in the top please)


RRR does a real nice firetruck but I agree Bruce should do one.. lol...or two or 3 for me...


Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

any one have a nice firetruck to mold ?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bobwoodly said:


> They are a bit underpowered.
> Tom


I hear that a lot. They may be slightly slower on the straights but handle WAY better then a stock T-Jet. When I raced with SCJ we had a S.L.O.W. (Slim Line Open Wheel) class in the Vintage Race Night. We also had a stock T-Jet class. We ran 2 minute heats. The lap counts on the Slim-Lines were equal to or better then the T-Jets.

I love 'em!!

The biggest problem with them is friction. They do need some work to run freely. There was also a problem with the "nub" under one of the pick-up shoes that was too tall.

Marty


----------

